# LED Projector with AFS Headlight Part #



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

These are the part numbers I have seen that is available for our Atlas non projector. Can anyone remind me what is the Dynamic Headlight control and what we actually have in our Atlas?
3CN941035A (with Dynamic Headlight Control)
3CN941035B (w/o Dynamic Headlight Control)

Possibly the PROJECTOR Housing:

3CN941035G (discontinued here in the US but seems to be available for the ROW) makes me believe this is the part# but unsure since no picture available. Would really like to do this swap if it is the one.

https://www.oemvwshop.com/3cn941035g-led-headlight-left-volkswagen-teramont-3c-p2275214/


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It would probably be thousands of dollars... The Tiguan and golf have AFS and auto leveling on top trims and to retrofit those lights on lower trims is extensive and expensive. It's not just the lights. All the sensors too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> These are the part numbers I have seen that is available for our Atlas non projector. Can anyone remind me what is the Dynamic Headlight control and what we actually have in our Atlas?
> 3CN941035A (with Dynamic Headlight Control)
> 3CN941035B (w/o Dynamic Headlight Control)
> 
> ...


Yeah, the dynamic light control is the auto levelling and AFS working together to create a matrix-like lighting effect. My Arteon does it and it works flawlessly. It will dip and push out the beams when you are travelling in the rain for example. 

As for part numbers, not sure. But I would imagine you'd need a new ecm/bcm for these as they are very very different from the standard reflector units.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> It would probably be thousands of dollars... The Tiguan and golf have AFS and auto leveling on top trims and to retrofit those lights on lower trims is extensive and expensive. It's not just the lights. All the sensors too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Reality sucks! This is why sometimes I dislike VW! Why don't they just make this as options for people like me haha!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > These are the part numbers I have seen that is available for our Atlas non projector. Can anyone remind me what is the Dynamic Headlight control and what we actually have in our Atlas?
> ...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Reality sucks! This is why sometimes I dislike VW! Why don't they just make this as options for people like me haha!


Because not enough folks want it to make it profitable.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> so which part number do we have on the Atlas currently?
> 
> 3CN941035A (with Dynamic Headlight Control)
> 3CN941035B (w/o Dynamic Headlight Control)
> ...


You should be able to go into the light control modules in the obdeleven app and see the part numbers in the info section.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Swapping to AFS systems requires sensors on the front and rear suspension with wires run to the CCM. You would probably need a new CCM that supports those sensors as well. Then you would also need new headlamps. The US Atlas doesnt get AFS since we dont have projectors, so the headlamps would not be DOT stamped either.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> ....so the headlamps would not be DOT stamped either.


Not an issue unless your location has a very strong inspection process.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ahh too much involved! forget it!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> You should be able to go into the light control modules in the obdeleven app and see the part numbers in the info section.


ok i'll do that. Just curious with this dynamic control.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Part number was right on the headlamp haha i have the one without the dynamic control


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

The US cars don't get it, we don't have projected headlamps. The facelifted model will probably have AFS, initial pictures look to have projected headlamps, but no current US market Atlas does.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Veedubin02 said:


> The US cars don't get it, we don't have projected headlamps. The facelifted model will probably have AFS, initial pictures look to have projected headlamps, but no current US market Atlas does.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


yeah no I get that we don't have the projected headlamps. Without me really understanding also what Dynamic Headlight Control entails, it just threw me off that this part number 3CN941035A (with Dynamic Headlight Control) looks like it is available to be purchased through VW parts here in the US.

https://parts.minutemanvw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/Composite-Headlight/71921354/3CN941035A.html


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> yeah no I get that we don't have the projected headlamps. Without me really understanding also what Dynamic Headlight Control entails, it just threw me off that this part number 3CN941035A (with Dynamic Headlight Control) looks like it is available to be purchased through VW parts here in the US.
> 
> https://parts.minutemanvw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/Composite-Headlight/71921354/3CN941035A.html


That is interesting that it's offered by VW though they may do a vin check before selling it to you and then not sell it based on that. You can find some on eBay for half that price used as well. If you do decide it's worth it note that since the AFS headlights are not use spec they also do not have the orange side marker in them which can cause failed inspections.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Veedubin02 said:


> That is interesting that it's offered by VW though they may do a vin check before selling it to you and then not sell it based on that. You can find some on eBay for half that price used as well. If you do decide it's worth it note that since the AFS headlights are not use spec they also do not have the orange side marker in them which can cause failed inspections.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That's funny, I forgot they have car inspections in certain states and not others. This country :banghead:

In Denver, there ain't no stinking inspections. Just emissions test. Hell in Florida they don't even do emissions anymore. Free for all!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> That's funny, I forgot they have car inspections in certain states and not others. This country :banghead:
> 
> In Denver, there ain't no stinking inspections. Just emissions test. Hell in Florida they don't even do emissions anymore. Free for all!


in Jersey too, just emissions test now.


----------

